# Neofinetia falcata Kibana: virus?



## Erythrone (May 13, 2012)

Here ia a pic of one of my Neofinetias. The foliage is ugly and the flower buds always blast. I bought it 2 years ago. It is negative Cymbidium mosaic virus (CymMV) and Odontoglossum ringspot virus (ORSV). 







What do you think ? another virus?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 13, 2012)

I hope it isn't...

What are you using for virus testing, and if it's strips, do you know where I can order some?


----------



## Erythrone (May 13, 2012)

Hi Joanne,

I use ImmunoStip from Agdia since a few years:

https://orders.agdia.com/InventoryD.asp?loc=IN&collection=ISK 13300&attribute_Size=25

Lise


----------



## Finrod (May 13, 2012)

Are those on the new or the older growth, or throughout the whole plant?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Lise!


----------



## Erythrone (May 13, 2012)

Finrod said:


> Are those on the new or the older growth, or throughout the whole plant?



Unfortunatly there are no new growths...


----------



## Roth (May 14, 2012)

Not a virus, but another **** that you cannot control in Canada apparently...

That's a guignardia leaf fungus, that affects all vandaceous orchids. It can be controlled with azoxystrobin and triadimefon, other than that and similar systemic fungicides, there is no cure.


----------



## Erythrone (May 14, 2012)

Thank you Roth.

I will discard it....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 14, 2012)

I have plant leaves that look like that... kack!


----------



## cnycharles (May 14, 2012)

yikes, what are you guys breeding up there in canada?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 14, 2012)

No kidding!


----------



## Hien (May 14, 2012)

Why not name it a black splashed leaf variety and sell to japanese collectors for big bucks.


----------



## Lanmark (May 14, 2012)

Hien said:


> Why not name it a black splashed leaf variety and sell to japanese collectors for big bucks.



Naughty!

I don't know if Bayer Armada is available in Canada, but if it is, it should get this infection under control.

In my personal experience, Kibana and its hybrids tend to be particularly susceptible to Guignardia. I've also seen it on Tosamidori, Kinginrasha, Kuroshinjo, Ootakamaru and Unkai. Seikai, on the other hand, seems to be particularly resistant.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 14, 2012)

Nah, Bayer products are not available in Canada.


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2012)

Hien said:


> Why not name it a black splashed leaf variety and sell to japanese collectors for big bucks.



wasn't it back in the early days, the dutch found some 'wonderful streaked' tulips and sold them for big money, thinking it was a new interesting variation (that turned out to be virus)? 

speaking of bayer, wasn't there somebody here that was posting about increasing resistance to disease by spraying their plants with aspirin? (bayer's first big thing was aspirin production) I think it was a rot disease but it might work for these other things, if you can't get systemic fungicides


----------

